# Maine Coons and Pooey Pooey BUMS!!!!!



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well spent and hour last night given Ollie his bath for tomorows show at Preston. Gooped him, Woolited him, Goop shampooed him and the finally Jerob shampooed him!!! Add to that rinsing, rinsing, rinsing and my back was killing me!

Got up this morning and guess what, stinky poo all over his breeches!!!! He keeps doing this and it is such a pain in the a***!!!!

If I wasn't showing him I would trim them all but as it is a plus point I can't do that so 7am this monring I had his back in the bath again washing it out and now worried that all the work last night will be a waste as not sure his coat will look right when I get home. Had to leave him with a wet backside and tail to come to work!!

Sorry just wanted to ahve a rant!!!! LOL Feel better now just hope it doesn't happen i the morning just before the show. 

It's not that has an upset tum or anything just now and again seems to get in a pickle with his poo and to be honest think it's my STran that does the poo then doesn't cover it up as Ollie always goes in and covers it for him!!! Sweet of him I know but it's Ollie who ends up coeveed in it!!! I've cuaght Stan many a time coming out the litter box and then when I check there's a big one on top of the litter!
Good luck all for tom that are going to the Preston and Blackpool show.

PS even gave Stan a bath last night, he did not like it one bit and not sure I'll be doing it again!!! lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

[QUOTE = allison6564; 1457949] Well spent and hour last night given his bath for Ollie tomorows show at Preston. Gooped him, Woolited him, Goop shampooed him and the finally Jerob shampooed him! Add to that rinsing, rinsing, rinsing and my back was killing me!

Got up this morning and guess what, stinky poo all over his breeches!! He keeps doing this and it is such a pain in the a ***!!!!

If I was not showing him I would trim them all but as it is a plus point I can not do that so this monring 7am I had his back in the bath again washing it out and now worried that all the work last night will be a waste as not sure his coat will look right when I get home. Had to leave him with a wet backside and tail to come to work!

Sorry just wanted to ahve a rant!! LOL Feel better now i just hope it does not happen the morning just before the show.

It's not that has an upset tum or anything just now and again seems to get in a pickle with his poo and to be honest think it's my Stran that does the poo then does not cover it up as Ollie always goes in and covers it for him! Sweet of him but I know it's Ollie who ends up coeveed in it! I've cuaght Stan many a time coming out the litter box and then when I check there's a big one on top of the litter!
Good luck all for tom that are going to the Preston and Blackpool show.

PS even gave Stan a bath last night, he did not like it one bit and not sure I'll be doing it again! lol: eek: [/ QUOTE]

Yes I have one like that,its not nice at all! I have got to the point where I do the trays as soon as someone has pooped,that way I can ensure he can't get someone elses poop on him!

Best of luck for everyone at the show!

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hope Ollie doesn't do it again tomorrow! That would be very inconvenient. I am debating whether to bother washing Freya. She's got a poor coat at the moment, it's so thin, & it is okay but the front is a bit clumpy. She's started to really hate baths so I don't like over doing it.

I may end up doing it as I am doing Dante's bath tonight anyway so may as well do both...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am so glad I have siamese, check ears, eyes and a*se on show morning, put in carrier and go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, you're very lucky.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Couldn't cope with the SLHs. Lovely to look at in such great condition at the shows though


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I must be mental having two SLH & waiting for a third.....

Wish I could wipe them down but having said all that I do love & enjoy the bonding time I get to spend with them post bath when I am combing them through. Especially with my little boy who adores the attention. 

I guess a show is partially the opportunity to longingly gaze at other cats that aren't our own. I know I often find myself staring at the Devon Rexes. I don't envy Persian owners, though.......


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

well Ollie has been fien today and yes I do love him even when he has a pooey bum!! LOL

I think I'll be up at 3am or something though checking either of them hasn't done a poo that needs cleaning!!

SH are much easier but I too love Ollies coat as a SLH and when he's bathed and combed the feeling of pride I get from him is great, especially when his tail fans out.

I was just having a rant this morning after cleaning a VERY pooey back end!!

Good luck tom to all:thumbup:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to bump a slightly old thread - how did you get on at the show?


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi yes seems like ages ago now but got up on the morning of the show and perfect bum!!! lol

Ollie came 3rd out of three though in his open so a bit dissappointed as he got a 1st and PC at the show before (his first adult show). Saying that at just 11 months he is a baby when I compare him to the bog boys now so may come into his own in time. Got some 1st and 2nd's in his side classes though so not a bad day.

Stan my selkirk variant got 2nd in his open in the pet section and then loads of 1st and 2nd too so overall good day and a nice local show (only 5 mins from home)!!!:thumbup:

Did you go?


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

allison6564 said:


> Hi yes seems like ages ago now but got up on the morning of the show and perfect bum!!! lol
> 
> Ollie came 3rd out of three though in his open so a bit dissappointed as he got a 1st and PC at the show before (his first adult show). Saying that at just 11 months he is a baby when I compare him to the bog boys now so may come into his own in time. Got some 1st and 2nd's in his side classes though so not a bad day.


I can see why you'd be disappointed but that's a really good result! Well done Ollie 



> Stan my selkirk variant got 2nd in his open in the pet section and then loads of 1st and 2nd too so overall good day and a nice local show (only 5 mins from home)!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Did you go?


Nope, Preston's a bit far from me (I'm West Midlands) and I don't have a cat that I show currently - my girl's a bit scared of strangers and I don't think she'd enjoy it. We're getting two boys soon though both of whom have champion mum and dad, are developing beautifully and are less of a wuss puss than Dinah, so I'm hoping to show them. Planning to enter the MCCC show in June for their first outing


----------

